# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Haplogroup H6a1b3a

## VMax

Anyone know much about this subgroup or at least H6? Any links or articles would be nice. I am trying to get a bearing on where and when this emerged.  :Good Job: 

Thanks!

----------

